# Rupes LHR15E vs Perf Blue Focus ST - Zaino Z2/Swissvax BOS combo!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today's project was a very well kept Ford Focus ST in Performance Blue. The car was incredibly tidy and a real credit to my client but it had picked up a few paint defects over the years, mostly swirling with some deeper scratches. The mission was to restore the paint to its original glory within the space of a working day, so it seemed a great opportunity to give the Rupes LHR 15E another go…

A quick before pic:


DSC08208 by RussZS, on Flickr

As always wheels, tyres and arches were up first:

A quick pressure rinse to remove any loose dirt/debris:


DSC08211 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next Smart Wheels was liberally applied to the wheels, calipers and tyres:


DSC08212 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then worked with various brushes:


DSC08213 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08214 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08215 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08216 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08217 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then IronX was used to safely remove any bonded brake dust:


DSC08219 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08223 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08221 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the wheels, G101 was used on the more intricate parts of the car with a Valet Pro Detailing brush:


DSC08225 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08226 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then foamed with Bilt Hamber Auto Foam, which was left to dwell for 5 minutes, then rinsed off:


DSC08232 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was hand washed with Auto Finesse's Lather Shampoo and CarPro Mitt:


DSC08233 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08234 by RussZS, on Flickr

After rinsing, the paint was decontaminated with IronX and Auto Finesse Oblitarate:


DSC08235 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then clayed with Auto Finesse Clay and Valet Pro Citrus Bling:


DSC08238 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying with CG's Wooly Mammoth and Aelous 901 Blower, the car's paint thickness was assessed then I began to trial various combinations on the paintwork via the new Rupes LHR 15E Polisher.

The owner had used Megs SwirlX recently so most of the defects remaining were deeper swirls and scratches, most of the 'normal' swirling you may expect had been removed by SwirlX.

Some correction shots…


DSC08246 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08249 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08257 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08264 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08271 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08283 by RussZS, on Flickr

(A deeper one remained)

Bonnet before:


DSC08275 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08277 by RussZS, on Flickr

and in the Sun…


DSC08286 by RussZS, on Flickr

After the polishing stage, there was a lost of polishing dust present on the car so I decided to rinse it off outside.


DSC08290 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then brought back inside and dried with a blower to ensure the paint remained defect free:


DSC08296 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08298 by RussZS, on Flickr

I finished up with:

- CarPro PERL on the tyres
- Auto Finesse Mercury on the exhausts
- Auto Finesse Mint Rims on the alloys
- Auto Finesse Crystal on the glass

LSP for today was Zaino's Z2, topped with Swissvax Best of Show:


DSC08303 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, some afters:


DSC08302 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08304 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08305 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08307 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08308 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08309 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08310 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08312 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08313 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08315 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08317 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08316 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading!

Next week we have an Audi TTS, Mini Cooper-S, Evo5 and a Tuition Detail on a Leon FR.


DSC08314 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Looking awesome buddy, last shot looks great!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Another great write up russ. Love the correction shots!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking slick Russ, how you getting on with the Rupes?


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looking great there buddy, great finish :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one dude

Saw this in the flesh today whilst i was interrupting Russ's day 

Nice sun shots aswell


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Looking awesome buddy, last shot looks great!


Thanks mate - luckily we had some Sun for all of 5 minutes!! It went in just as the customer came to collect!!



Zetec-al said:


> Another great write up russ. Love the correction shots!


Thank you 



slrestoration said:


> Looking slick Russ, how you getting on with the Rupes?


It certainly has its uses but its limited in tighter areas. It's great on larger, flatter areas though... Thanks 



davec said:


> looking great there buddy, great finish :thumb:


Thanks Dave 



Concours Car Care said:


> Nice one dude
> 
> Saw this in the flesh today whilst i was interrupting Russ's day
> 
> Nice sun shots aswell


Haha cheers Lee! I look forward to trying that sample too


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Russ, that's a great colour.
You enjoying your new toy then?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I look forward to it more than anything ive got in for trial. :devil:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice!
Russ why havent you ditched the EZ brush though in favour of one of Johnnys wool sets , so much kinder and a better alround brush for inside wheels! The EZ would be straight in the bin.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Excellent work Russ, that's a great colour.
> You enjoying your new toy then?


Yeah it's great fun!



HeavenlyDetail said:


> Very nice!
> Russ why havent you ditched the EZ brush though in favour of one of Johnnys wool sets , so much kinder and a better alround brush for inside wheels! The EZ would be straight in the bin.


Thanks 

I have both Marc - depends on the wheels as to which I use. The medium WW needs to be a touch longer ideally, don't you think?


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks great Russ... my car's definitely coming to visit you unless I have a satisfactory attempt with my own efforts next time out. :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Yeah it's great fun!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I have both Marc - depends on the wheels as to which I use. The medium WW needs to be a touch longer ideally, don't you think?


I use them on everything russ , ive used the EZ brush but it has no friction without the shaft hitting whereas the woolies can work the area better without this issue , plus i like my face to stay clean 
Yes , to be honest they should all be the same length because things like Porsche Callipers and disc covers are so tight to the edges that a small brush is required but not always a good length without having to get in there , i use my sponge ball end for them which works brilliantly.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> I use them on everything russ , ive used the EZ brush but it has no friction without the shaft hitting whereas the woolies can work the area better without this issue , plus i like my face to stay clean
> Yes , to be honest they should all be the same length because things like Porsche Callipers and disc covers are so tight to the edges that a small brush is required but not always a good length without having to get in there , i use my sponge ball end for them which works brilliantly.


I've been getting a bit frustrated with my EZ brush of late... so have stopped using it so much. Summed it up perfectly there.

Ruined a perfectly good pair of (once) white trainers when I forgot to change them! 

Splatter, splatter, splatter. Always covers me.

I've been using a vikan for more open wheels, and 1 incher for faces etc. Might have to invest elsewhere.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Looks awesome mate, think I'll be buying a set of those woollies with my next order!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice combo used there buddy


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Great write up russ!! My festool went pop today  , good job i dont detail full time!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work as always, lovely colour as well.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

andrewone said:


> Great write up russ!! My festool went pop today  , good job i dont detail full time!!


Then contact them as they will fix it foc an service it or send you a new one.


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Then contact them as they will fix it foc an service it or send you a new one.


I shall be doing first thing mate!! Only had it 2 months!!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

lovely finish to :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ where's the tesco pictures gone? Hehe


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOO! No Tesco!!! hahaha


Great work mate, Cant wait to get my mitts on the rupes big foot. 



see you soon matey



Chris


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great work Russ, fantastic reflections for PB :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

-PJB- said:


> Looks great Russ... my car's definitely coming to visit you unless I have a satisfactory attempt with my own efforts next time out. :thumb:


I look forward to it 



andrewone said:


> Great write up russ!! My festool went pop today  , good job i dont detail full time!!


Oh no, not good at all! Their service is excellent luckily!



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Russ where's the tesco pictures gone? Hehe


The customer didn't have time but is taking some in their local multistorey tonight I believe 



Griffiths Detailing said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOO! No Tesco!!! hahaha
> 
> Great work mate, Cant wait to get my mitts on the rupes big foot.
> 
> ...


It's a great machine mate!

Thanks for the kind words all 

Russ.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Must be nice to get a car in which is in decent nick? Despite that you've achieved a cracking wet look!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job as always Russ

Do You ever work with flex polisher to compare rupes to it ?? I'm after one of them but unsure which one to go for ...


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job on a lovely car, :wave:.


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Excellent work Russ! 

I prefer Rupes LHR15E a VRG XC 3401, because much more pleasant to use and balanced, for small parts, i use the rotary!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Alzak said:


> Great job as always Russ
> 
> Do You ever work with flex polisher to compare rupes to it ?? I'm after one of them but unsure which one to go for ...


I've not used the Flex I'm afraid 

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## dickyt (Jun 1, 2010)

Looks stunning Russ, nice to see another car benefitting from the BOS wax treatment. I am saving my pennies for a pot now. The car looked very well looked after anyway, but you have taken it to another level.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Great work mate! :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Top job there


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

dickyt said:


> Looks stunning Russ, nice to see another car benefitting from the BOS wax treatment. I am saving my pennies for a pot now. The car looked very well looked after anyway, but you have taken it to another level.





North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Russ





ITSonlyREECE said:


> Great work mate! :thumb:





gb270 said:


> Top job there


Thank you all 

Russ.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding result Russ, not tried that combo yet :thumb:


----------



## kyrenia (Jul 11, 2012)

V. Nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you both, appreciate the kind words.

Russ.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Very tidy Focus. Brought closer to perfection! Nice one.


----------

